# do all chainsaws leak chain oil while in storage?



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

I sold my problematic Craftsman 16" chainsaw a few years ago and replaced it with a Stihl 16" MS250 which has sweet cutting action. However I noticed every time I open the case (every few months whenever I need it) there is chain oil in the bottom of the case and the chain oil reservoir is half empty. Is this normal? It's not like I store the case in an unconventional position.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine leak like that.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That's how they can advertise - AUTOMATIC OILER - and charge more :laughing:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep. My Stihl leks.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Stihl Farm Boss, it has not leaked oil in three years. My old Poulan used to leak oil. My old Husqvarna did not leak oil. So there are at least two chain saws in the history of the millions of chain saws out there that did not leak oil.


----------



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

Well you gotta figure that whatever is left on the chain eventually drips down and collects in the bottom of the case because the bottom of the case is smooth. Unless of course you wipe your chain dry each time. But who in their right mind would do that? I just sop up the oil every time I open the case with paper towels and add more bar lubricant to the reservoir before using it.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

njitgrad said:


> Well you gotta figure that whatever is left on the chain eventually drips down and collects in the bottom of the case because the bottom of the case is smooth. Unless of course you wipe your chain dry each time. But who in their right mind would do that? I just sop up the oil every time I open the case with paper towels and add more bar lubricant to the reservoir before using it.


I found a stainless steel tray under my old washing machine and I just set it in that every time I finish with it.


----------



## Oden (May 23, 2015)

when the motor runs it builds pressure in ur cutting oil tank. That's what pushes the oil out onto the blade. When you shut down ur saw the pressure is still in the tank. So the oil keeps on dripping. Open the lid to the tank and this releases the pressure. And The drip stops. 
I was frustrated for years till someone pointed it out to me. Same saw. No more puddle.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i also have a Stihl Farm Boss ms290 18'. the dealer told me to use the plastic tool in the kit to rotate the chain a few times to relieve the pressure. i have a tiny bit of oil in the case, but really no isssue.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

My ms290 Stihl does not "leak" oil...but as noted there is oil on the chain that drips down. Mine sits on a plywood shelf and has for a ten plus years and there are small oil stains on the ply....but no puddles. If you are getting good sized puddles in the case, you have a problem...perhaps bad seal on the oil tank. Ron


----------



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

Oden said:


> when the motor runs it builds pressure in ur cutting oil tank. That's what pushes the oil out onto the blade. When you shut down ur saw the pressure is still in the tank. So the oil keeps on dripping. Open the lid to the tank and this releases the pressure. And The drip stops.
> I was frustrated for years till someone pointed it out to me. Same saw. No more puddle.


Sounds logical. I will give this a shot.


----------

